# Abstimmung Fox Float RP23 BV Radon Skeen



## Tomatchen85 (16. April 2012)

Hallo Skeen Fahrer,

ich habe eine frage welche ein Skeen aus 2012 besitzen. Wie ist der FOX Dämpfer am Skeen abgestimmt?!

Ich fahre Hardtail und will auf Fully umsteigen das Canyon Nerve XC 8.0 ging heut nach 500m fahren zurück weil der RP2 mir einfach auch in der Propedal Stellung zu weich war. Daher eher Marathon Fully.

Was könnt Ihr berichten?! Testberichte kenne ich bereits.
Besten Dank!


----------



## Max_V (19. April 2012)

Das Skeen befindet sich gerade erst in Auslieferung..meines erwarte ich Ende nächster Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiesermöpp (19. April 2012)

Tomatchen85 schrieb:


> Hallo Skeen Fahrer,
> 
> ich habe eine frage welche ein Skeen aus 2012 besitzen. Wie ist der FOX Dämpfer am Skeen abgestimmt?!
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich fahre das Skeen seit 2010, es hat einen sehr guten Vortrieb.
Wenn Du ein Rad suchst was nicht zu tourenlastig aber auch nicht zu sportlich ist , dann ist es genau das Richtige.

Meine Empfehlung bezgl. des Dämpfers:

Lieber straff abstimmen mit 10-15% Sag. Das Rad gibt bei zuwenig Sag zu schnell zu viel Federweg frei und ist dann zu wenig progressiv.
Ausserdem finde ich die größere Luftkammer, welche Radon verbaut an diesem Rad unnötig (es sei denn Du bist ein Fliegengewicht). Ich habe mir hier von Toxoholics die Kleinere bestellt und der Unterschied ist gewaltig. 

Ich hoffe das hilt ein Wenig

Gruß
fm


----------



## Robby2107 (20. April 2012)

fiesermöpp schrieb:


> Ich habe mir hier von Toxoholics die Kleinere bestellt und der Unterschied ist gewaltig.


 
Guten Morgen, 


jetzt muß ich mal blöd fragen: Inwiefern verbessert sich dadurch das Verhalten?

Ich fahre mein 2010er Skeen mit 11-11,5bar bei 75kg Körpergewicht.


grüße
Robby


----------



## fissenid (20. April 2012)

Also ich habe den Dämpfer auch nach anfänglichem "Wegsacken" etwas härter abgestimmt! 
Fahre mein 2009er Skeen mit 10 bar bei 85 kg.....


----------



## fiesermöpp (20. April 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> jetzt muß ich mal blöd fragen: Inwiefern verbessert sich dadurch das Verhalten?
> Ich fahre mein 2010er Skeen mit 11-11,5bar bei 75kg Körpergewicht.
> grüße
> Robby



Hallo,

der Dämpfer ist jetzt progressiver (gibt bei kleineren Unebenheiten nicht mehr so viel Federweg frei).

Gruß
fm


----------



## Robby2107 (20. April 2012)

fiesermöpp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Dämpfer ist jetzt progressiver (gibt bei kleineren Unebenheiten nicht mehr so viel Federweg frei).
> 
> ...



Abend,

ok vielen Dank für die Info. 

gruß
Robby


----------



## Blut Svente (20. April 2012)

fiesermöpp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Dämpfer ist jetzt progressiver (gibt bei kleineren Unebenheiten nicht mehr so viel Federweg frei).
> 
> ...



hä? was hat den progression mit ansprechverhalten zu tun?
ich fahre sowohl das skeen alu als auch das skeen carbon mit 8,5 bar bei 78 kg. je nach einsatzzweck verstelle ich bloss die plattform auf 1(tour) 2 ( sportliches tempo) oder 3(rennen)


----------



## fiesermöpp (21. April 2012)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> hä? was hat den progression mit ansprechverhalten zu tun?
> ich fahre sowohl das skeen alu als auch das skeen carbon mit 8,5 bar bei 78 kg. je nach einsatzzweck verstelle ich bloss die plattform auf 1(tour) 2 ( sportliches tempo) oder 3(rennen)



Hallo,

von Ansprechverhalten war doch überhaupt nicht die Rede. Ich meinte damit daß vorher aufgrund der niedrigen Progression der Dämpfer schon beim Überfahren z.B einer Wurzel schon zu 3/4 eingefedert ist.

Gruß
fm


----------



## Sepp290579 (23. April 2012)

Hallo,
hab auch mal ne Frage zum Dämpfer. Hab mal ein bisschen mit den Einstellungen rumgespielt. Also ich merke irgendwie keinen Unterschied, selbst wenn der Dämpfer auf "Pedalic" steht taucht er noch weit ein. Ist das kein richtiger Lockout?


----------



## Max_V (16. Mai 2012)

So, nun hab ich mein 2012 Skeen 8.0c.
-Fahre mit 11,5 Bar; d.h im Dämpfer 11 Bar. 0,5 verliert es wenn ich die Pumpe weckschraube. Bin mit allem drum und dran Rucksack usw. knapp über 85kg.
-Fahre normalerweise im ProPedal 0-Stellung. 
[Bin vorher HT gefahren, nun habe ich so ein leichtes Wippen, das ich aber beim Fahren jedoch nicht als störend empfinde.] 
-Hebel auf Stufe 3 (Firm)
[Mit dem Lockout an der Federgabel kombiniert, laut mir ein absolutes HT-Gefühl, das jedoch gröbere Löcher ausbügelt.]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

